# Knottenried - ID



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Gehöft im winterlichen Sonnenlicht.
Farmhouse in the wintry sunlight.

Format / Size: 30 x 40 cm
Papier / Paper: Arches grain fine 300 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Wunderbar!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow, beautiful work!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Love it! :biggrin:


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Love the sky !


----------

